# 501 gotchas?



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm taking advantage of the PVR501 upgrade offer. I haven't seen any "501 BUG" threads in a while, so I was wondering if it's actually stable (compared to the ancient 4000 it will be replacing  ) or if there's any gotchas or tips and tricks that I should know.

Thanks.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The 501 has turned out to be a real sweet little PVR.
Go for it, your going to love it. 

One thing to remember, if the 501 should start acting funny, do a power reset, hold the power button in for 5 secs, that usually takes care of it. I can't remember the last time I had to do it to mine.


----------



## Mdknapp (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unreg user _
> *I'm taking advantage of the PVR501 upgrade offer. *


Then definitely let us know how the upgrade goes! My 501 has been VERY stable in the last 4 months... so much so I am upgrading my other receiver to a 501 as well.

Hope they run short of 501s in your area and give you a 508 instead! They have been doing that quite a bit from what I hear!

Let us know how it goes!

Matthew


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I think the biggest complaint about the 501s is simply.... NOT ENOUGH DRIVE SPACE!!!


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

much better than that pos 4000!! I sold mine on ebay about 2 years ago...I feel kinda felt bad for the guy who bought it


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you can manually upgrade your 501 to 508 now ... look around ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

Installer arrived with 501, I pulled out the 4000 and hooked the 501 in myself, he ran it through the signal/switch tests, software download, guide download, and resets, then called in to auth programming. It's currently at P154 but I'm hoping it'll hit P165 shortly. The wonderful 80-90 signal strengths the 4000 received (119) are over 110 for the most part, too.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

A couple of bugs remain but they don't affect everyone the same. Some people still have back-to-back timer issues, I don't. I sometimes get kicked back to live when browsing the EPG and try to select a show to record, others don't.

Since V154 and exchanging 2 machines, this one has been 99% stable compared to about 40% on the previous 2.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

Dunno if anyone noted this bug in P154:

Choose ch 9500 Instant Weather and watch it.
Hit Search -- search for something that will find a result
Pick one of the results and hit INFO. It won't display the info.

If you were on a normal channel and did the search/info procedure, it will display the info.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Anyone know where to find some screne shote of the 508's timer page?


----------

